# Union Custom House



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

those are wicked


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Sweet work union!!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I like 'em


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*Scott Stevens Pro Model by Union Custom House*

Next up - The Scott Stevens Pro Model. :bowdown:

Info on where to buy is listed in the video description. 

https://vimeo.com/78213103


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*Jamie lynn is a legend!!*

VAN'S 20TH ANNIVERSARY

https://vimeo.com/78260262


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

And here's an image of the binding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This line of bindings looks amazing


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

I really like those Vans binders and the Baldface ones as well.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Any info on where we can pick up the Asymbol collaboration?

Also just contacted Backcountry and they claimed that they will not be carrying the Custom House line...


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Any info on where we can pick up the Asymbol collaboration?
> 
> Also just contacted Backcountry and they claimed that they will not be carrying the Custom House line...


TACTICS.com, I jes scooped me up a set...


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Custom Haus


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> VAN'S 20TH ANNIVERSARY
> 
> https://vimeo.com/78260262


DAyyyummm... those are sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Union what's the difference between the atlas 3 and force 4 baseplate? It seems like this is the only difference in these bindings, correct?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Next up - The Scott Stevens Pro Model. :bowdown:
> 
> Info on where to buy is listed in the video description.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/78213103


These look sick! Can you describe the flex/board match? Sounds pretty soft though right? Judging by Steven's style (and contact description)


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Killin it over there Horhey! Bring back those Iuter clan collabos!!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Hey Union what's the difference between the atlas 3 and force 4 baseplate? It seems like this is the only difference in these bindings, correct?


If they are injected with the exact same Dupont Zytel ST material, the Force is more stiff. It also rides a little damper.

But put raw injection (like on factory) or carbon (like charger) and they are stiffer than the Force.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> Killin it over there Horhey! Bring back those Iuter clan collabos!!


Haha. I have no idea who this is, but thanks. It's a group effort.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Next up - The Scott Stevens Pro Model. :bowdown:
> 
> Info on where to buy is listed in the video description.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/78213103


Are these the exact same baseplate as the contact pro? The front looks a little different then the standard contact pros.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> If they are injected with the exact same Dupont Zytel ST material, the Force is more stiff. It also rides a little damper.
> 
> But put raw injection (like on factory) or carbon (like charger) and they are stiffer than the Force.


Are the Asymbol bindings the same as the Factory? Just want to make sure they have that 2.5 canting.

Edit: The video makes it seem like yes, it is just different art on the Factory bindings.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> If they are injected with the exact same Dupont Zytel ST material, the Force is more stiff. It also rides a little damper.
> 
> But put raw injection (like on factory) or carbon (like charger) and they are stiffer than the Force.


Hi Union Inhouse...I know binding "stiffness" is somewhat subjective and there are many different variables that go into the mix when judging how stiff a binding is other than just the highback etc. But don't you think it would be a good idea to have some breakdown on the Union website that outlines some sort of stiffness "rating" for each binding? Even something at a high level to guide potential buyers where to start looking might be helpful...maybe something along the lines of "this binding pairs well with this capita board..." etc.?

I ask because if you parse out the questions you get asked on this forum I reckon more than 50% are on binding stiffness...just a thought.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Are the Asymbol bindings the same as the Factory? Just want to make sure they have that 2.5 canting.
> 
> Edit: The video makes it seem like yes, it is just different art on the Factory bindings.


Got me a pair of these bad boys - they are the Factory just with Mike Parillo art. Definitely have the canting. Can't wait to get on these.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Almost too pretty to ride


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Good to hear. Mine should be arriving any day now. First time I've purchased anything other than Burton Bindings in 11 years!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

jcam1981 said:


> Are these the exact same baseplate as the contact pro? The front looks a little different then the standard contact pros.


It's based off the contact. Totally different baseplate.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

What size Factory do you recommend for a size 11 Burton Ion? I looked at some L/XL Factory bindings and I can't help but think they are way too wide for my boot...


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I feel you on that... There like Icarus shoes, bring you closer to the sky. Did yours come with the two stickers and iPad skin with Parillo's art?



madmax said:


> Almost too pretty to ride


----------



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

are they vans x unions just like the atlas just with a team highback?


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> I feel you on that... There like Icarus shoes, bring you closer to the sky. Did yours come with the two stickers and iPad skin with Parillo's art?


For sure. Pretty sick stickers too. Their new site just launched asymbol.co - it's pretty cool stuff.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Good to hear. Mine should be arriving any day now. First time I've purchased anything other than Burton Bindings in 11 years!


My first Unions and first canted bindings. Stoked to see how they ride. East Coast season is upon us.


----------



## PJSweet89 (Oct 22, 2013)

tonez said:


> are they vans x unions just like the atlas just with a team highback?


Yes, and for some reason they put a contact ankle strap on it instead of the atlas strap.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Asymbol has more of the Asymbol x Union Factory's on their website: Asymbol x Union Binding - Asymbol

went pretty quick the first go round.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

When will scott steven's model be out for sale and for how much


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's available in a lot of places.

Martini Skate and Snow has them and oh, they have a 20% coupon in a couple days


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

My first impressions of the Union Asymbol bindings:

My first pair of Unions after riding exclusively Burton bindings for over 10 years. Perfect all mountain binding. I was looking at the Factory, and these are the same bindings with a much better graphic. Delivered in a nice custom box. A bit lighter than my 2012 Burton Prophecy Bindings with a little less torsional stiffness in the highback, which was exactly what I was looking for. Both were size Large. I can't remark on the baseplate until I actually ride them. Graphic is amazing and really a piece of art. 

I was worried about the straps and buckles, but the toe strap fits great on my '12 Burton Ions, size 11, and the ankle strap is cushy yet supportive, same stiffness as the Prophecy straps but more cushion on the boot side. These are my first pair of canted bindings, and I'm hoping they help keep my joints aligned to prevent pain at the end of the day. My ONLY complaint is that the footbed is much stiffer than any Burton bindings I have owned. There is not a lot of give when pushing on the material with your finger... however this may be important to keep the canting working though. I suspect it will also increase responsiveness.

I'll add that I was torn between getting the M/L bindings and the L/XL. Went with the L/XL and I'm happy I did, as my size 11 Ions fit perfect. Going with a smaller binding would have put too much pressure on the sides of the boot. The ankle and toe straps fit well on the size 11 boots.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I was wondering if the heel area of the foot bed was filled in? the photos posted up here show that cavity/gap?



UNION INHOUSE said:


> VAN'S 20TH ANNIVERSARY
> 
> https://vimeo.com/78260262


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> I was wondering if the heel area of the foot bed was filled in? the photos posted up here show that cavity/gap?


Yes. We modified all the tooling in that area on all Atlas base bindings.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for confirming that for me… I figured those were the initial product shot photos. Now I just need to find a set. I saw them on the C3shop? From my reading and understanding, C3Shop is the Capita, Coal & Union online store front? So it should be safe to snag a pair from them?


UNION INHOUSE said:


> Yes. We modified all the tooling in that area on all Atlas base bindings.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Thank you for confirming that for me… I figured those were the initial product shot photos. Now I just need to find a set. I saw them on the C3shop? From my reading and understanding, C3Shop is the Capita, Coal & Union online store front? So it should be safe to snag a pair from them?


C3 is our US distributor, and a great place to grab new and used gear.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

:thumbsup: (CLICK) ADD TO CART


UNION INHOUSE said:


> C3 is our US distributor, and a great place to grab new and used gear.


----------

